# Beer belly becoming too much



## Maaartahn (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

I've always had a problem with my stomach- the gut... but I've never had it this bad. I used to keep fit up until the end of 2007. Since then various things in my life have stopped me from going, not to mention the low confidence levels.

Since 2008 I have not bothered with a diet, been binging at most times. Alcohol has always been a problem but this year I've downed more pints and drunk more bottles of wine than I could ever have imagined. And everytime I looked at myself in the mirror I would get more depressed which would turn into me eating or drinking more.

Now having looked at photos of myself at a recent night out I have come to the conclusion that I have to stop so from now on its on a strict diet. I'm also going to sign up to the gym tomorrow (I was planning to do mid-Feb but I think that was just another excuse for myself to carry on eating and drinking).

I've looked around on the Internet and on various forums and I found the best stuff off here from a member: garethxxx. But I thought that I'd sign up and see if I can get as much info as possible on how to go about shedding the belly.

Present:

I am in my early twenties, I'm 6ft 4 (and since I don't own a set of scales but will find out at some point this week) probably weigh in at about 110kg (which I think borders extremely obese on the bmi chart). Waist 40. Like I said I've got a beer belly that looks so revolting I have stopped looking in mirrors.

What I want to achieve:

Ideally I would like to see me reaching my aims in 6 months time. Would like to cut the gut out and drop into the 90kg region.

What I've read is that to do this I would have to go on a high protein diet; do plenty of cardio whilst still doing weights. However I would like to expand on that.

How much of what should I eat everyday? What should I completely avoid apart from the obvious (alcohol, chocolate, crisps)?

What sort of cardio should I be doing and how much of it should I be doing?

Should I be using protein shakes?

Outside the gym, how long should I jog for? (Stupid question but the last time I did jogging was at school!)

And anything else that is helpful in my quest for shedding the horrible thing,

Thanks,

Maaartahn


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

You've kind of answered all your own questions here.You know you drink too much,eat too much crap and don't get enough exercise.What you've got to ask yourself now is when are you going to stop making exuses for treating your body like a dust bin and start treating it with some respect.You are young enough to turn things around so get on with it.Sign up to the gym asap.Take the simple aproach to begin with.Attack those calories.Stick on your MP3 player and get evil with the cross trainer.Don't set yourself unrealistic goals.Infact just stop thinking and get sweating!


----------



## Maaartahn (Jan 11, 2009)

cheers for the motivational advice


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

have a read of the stikys on here m8 . start basic and dont try to do to much all at once . set yourself small goals and work towards them ,


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

Agree totally set realistic goals and feel good about acheiving them

goals that a to far reaching only serve to dishearten and de motivate


----------



## Maaartahn (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers guys I'll update on my progress as and when


----------

